# Spot the puppy!



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

And some more photos of the little rascal!


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Aaw so very cute  he is gorgeous


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Awww fab pictures! Cuteness in a tri-coloured coat! :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh bless!! How is he getting on?


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

According to multimap I can be in Glasgow in 6hrs 55 mins.....so.....that'll be about 4am or there abouts....obviously have to factor in wee breaks....

.....Now I just need to know where this beautiful puppy is located in the house, how good your house security is.....oh....and your address please!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

gorgeous puppy!


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

sequeena said:


> Oh bless!! How is he getting on?


hes a wee tinker!! hes very smart though! but he definitely has his wild moments. he has a bit of a habit of grabbing onto skyes feathers\legs\tail and not letting go. shes so laid back that she doesnt tell him off! apart from that though, getting on fine!!



francesandjon said:


> According to multimap I can be in Glasgow in 6hrs 55 mins.....so.....that'll be about 4am or there abouts....obviously have to factor in wee breaks....
> 
> .....Now I just need to know where this beautiful puppy is located in the house, how good your house security is.....oh....and your address please!


haha nice try


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh bless  it's great they're getting on so well! Has Skye adjusted well?


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm head over heels in love with that little guy :001_wub:


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

sequeena said:


> Oh bless  it's great they're getting on so well! Has Skye adjusted well?


well at the moment she is the one being the trouble maker!! but its just coz she isnt being able to release her energy the way she usually would. 
she isnt stressed as she was when we brought him home though. shes quite happy with him being there. its still all a big novelty to them though, they always have to do what the other one is doing. gave them both the same treat today, but they both wanted the one the other dog had! typical.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Ducky said:


> well at the moment she is the one being the trouble maker!! but its just coz she isnt being able to release her energy the way she usually would.
> she isnt stressed as she was when we brought him home though. shes quite happy with him being there. its still all a big novelty to them though, they always have to do what the other one is doing. gave them both the same treat today, but they both wanted the one the other dog had! typical.


My lot are EXACTLY the same


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:001_wub: Awwwwwwwwwwwwww what a cutie I just love Beagles they always look so happy


----------



## Bexy (Apr 11, 2010)

How cutu, love the second last picture - he has the look of absolute innocence


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

completely adorable


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

aww he's adorable i must come and pinch him


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

He's so cute.


----------



## doggie82 (Apr 19, 2010)

arr bless he is so cute


----------



## hollie.hocks (Sep 30, 2008)

What an angel... so, so gorgeous!!!


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

i absolutely love this breed and your little boy is just adoreable :thumbup:


----------



## lilacbabe (Jun 4, 2009)

Lovley pics Love the Beagle such great dogs .
We have one at dog training and she is adorable


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

He's so cute :001_wub:. Looks very mischevious


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> He's so cute :001_wub:. Looks very mischevious


completely!!


----------

